# I think My Mourning Dove That I rescued has Canker (what do I Do)



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

Please help....The Baby Mourning dove that I rescued about 1 month ago I think has Canker. I noticed today that he wasn't eating or drinking properly and that his mouth didn't close right. What should I do. I also Have an Old Fashioned Frill Satinette Pigeon that he buddies around with sometimes , and Now I am worried that he will get it. What should I do..I want to try to take car of this asap. Thanks

Bonnie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do you see the yellow cheesy stuff in the birds mouth? If one has it, then there's a VERY good chance the other has it too or will have it, so you need to treat them both. Most here use Spartrix that can be purchased at all the pigeon supply companies.......thing is, today is Thursday, so you wouldn't get it until next week unless you order right now and get overnight delivery.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Call around to the local aquarium supply stores for FishZole, too--That's the same thing as Flagyl (Metronidazole).

Pidgey


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

*tHERE IS THE YELLOW STUFF IN HIS MOUTH*

Before I posted my orginal post I looked and saw the yellow stuff and assumed thats what it was. I feel really bad for him. The other one looks ok so far I checked his mouth and saw nothing.

I really don't have pigeon supply stores where I live But I will call around. How much do I give them. Will it be liquid?

Let me know
Thanks again
Bonnie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't know about the FishZole..........but if you can get it, get it, and then we'll figure out how to dose it. 
There are a million (not really) pigeon fanciers in Baltimore, but I can't get to the IF web site to look them up. I would expect one of them has what you need............could you get to Baltimore if you needed to?


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

I work in Baltimore so that would be awesome. Let me know.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I didn't check to see how close or far these other places are to you. I just listed everything I found in MD. There is a fancier in Baltimore by the name of Matt Hicks, but his number is unlisted. I'm still looking for it and if I find it I'll send it to you. I know he will help if he can. 


BALTO East Baltimore Social
Harry Bark .....................................(410)686-6570
313 S. Stuart Ave., Baltimore, MD 21221


BWI Baltimore Washington International
Bill Knauer.....................................(410)761-2532
1553 Curtis Ave., Glen Burnie, MD 21060

CCC Carroll County Club
Wayne Lowe..................................(301)845-6715
12001 Clyde Young Rd.,Woodsboro, MD 21798
[email protected]

NKC Washington Combine Flyers
William Howard Link.....................(410)418-5170
3464 Plum Tree Dr., Ellicott City, MD 21042

WCR Washington County Racers
Richard Davis ................................(301)582-2914
14614 Falling Waters Rd., Williamsport, MD 21795
[email protected]


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You can also contact the AU. They can give you some contacts for any clubs in your area and probably give you some names of people to call. There's a guy named Keith in the LRM club, but that's all the info I have on him.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Mourning doves are a protected species and should be surrendered to a licensed rehabber......Wouldn't you think the rehabber would have plenty of canker meds on hand and be willing to share enough for your pet pigeon?????


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

little bird said:


> Mourning doves are a protected species and should be surrendered to a licensed rehabber......Wouldn't you think the rehabber would have plenty of canker meds on hand and be willing to share enough for your pet pigeon?????


Going back and reading the posts when this baby was first found......closest rehabbers are 2 to 3 hours away. She can't take the bird to them and they're not going to come get it. She could have turned it loose, but seems that would have been a death sentence since it now has canker. I don't know.......just passing on what I read in previous posts.............


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Curses on the USPS weekend service....Wish i had read this sooner, I could have mailed some spartrix


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

I am at work...and work long hours usually...Is there anything like it that I could get at the Petsmart or Petco in the meantime. Will he die before I can get the medication? He is so sweet and want to help in anyway I can. I also don't want my other bird to get it either.

I will try to check and see if any of the people are near where I work and possibly see if they are available at lunch time if I can leave
Thanks
Bonnie


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Try pet stores that specialize in fish and ask for Fishzole or anything with 100% pure metracondidazole [sp].


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, I could still mail you some spartrix, if you will PM me your address.....half dozen pills should do the trick for both birds....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bradygirl...I have a contact for you. I got this contact from calling the SPCA in Baltimore.
Please contact Wildlife Rescue and your contact is Gerta. The number is 443-507-0950.
Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for the #. Do you think they are going to take the little bird away from us. My whole family is very attached to it?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

bradygirl said:


> Thanks for the #. Do you think they are going to take the little bird away from us. My whole family is very attached to it?


Yes, Bonnie, they will take the bird from you....they MUST by law. Mourning doves are a protected species and cannot be harbored by unqualified citizens. Sorry....but it might also save the birds life to get meds sooner.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Bradygirl....does your PM mean that the spartrix has arrived and you have it in hand?? If so..please post on your thread that you have the meds someone will give you the correct dosage for your little mourning dove and for your pigeon. They will need the weight of each bird to figure the meds.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Why me? I don't use Spartrix--never had to! Uhh... we're probably talking a less-than-100 gram bird here, right? If that were the case and the bird was in even worse shape now than the four days ago when this thread started, you'd probably want to go with the maximum dose per day of 20 milligrams. That should be two of those Spartrix pills at 10 milligrams per shot. The worst part might be getting it down him because he was already blocked enough that he couldn't get his beak closed. Another thing to consider might be that you'd need to powderize the pill and mix it in some orange juice to help it absorb.

Pidgey


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Sorry, Pidgey, shouldn't have ''volunteered'' you without asking. I just always figger you know everything.


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

*Medication*

I actually got the medication yesterday, and started the little bird on that beacuse the other meds that I got from someone over the weekend, he couldn't even tell me the name of the meds or a real dosage. It was a blue coated pill. 
I weighed the little one and he is 64grams / 1.1 oz. i gave him 2 pills yesterday crushed up in a tiny bit of orange juice. He doesn't look good. His mouth is open and the inside looked really dry. He is having alot of trouble eating, but when he drinks he drinks alot.

I might try to find some more of the meds since I started giving it to the little one instead of my pigeon. He is not in the same cage or anything, but they do fly around my work office. So I don't know how contagious it is.

Let me know what dosage I should continue giving to the little dove.
He does fly, and walks around and prunes his feathers, but does perfer to take alot of naps.

let me know
Bonnie

THNAKS FOR EVERYONES HELP AND CONCERN!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Given the weight, let's taper him off to one pill per day from here on out. Glad to see he's still going!

Pidgey


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Pidgey... I sent her nine pills 10mg each.


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

I have to say that I am very surprised at the amount of flying that the little one has been doing. He has been flying to get to our other bird the pigeon, also runs after him on the floor. I am thinking that is a good sign, but i don't know. He is really having a hard time with eating, he like can't swallow the seeds and stuff , it all ends up bunched at the front of its mouth, Should I try to give it some Kaytee? I don't want it die from starvation. Let me know what you think. He is sleeping on my shoulder right now. How long does it take for the meds to start working? I wish I knew the name of the neds that the guy off the list gave me. He couldn't tell me the name, just said to give him the blue pill... Oh well..I am keeping my fingers crossed.

Thanks
Bonnie


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

*Special Thanks to Little Bird*

Thanks so much Nona for the Pills. I really appreciate it, and so does my little friend. It is so awesome to know that there is people like you to help poeple like me when we are in need or trouble. 

Thanks Again
Bonnie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I guess we're in a little bit of a race here in terms of when he can start getting food going again. Can you post a picture of the little guy?

Pidgey


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Bonnie...Pidgey is one of our best and if you could post a pic and any info the blue pill has printed on it .... I'd wager Pidgey could identify it.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well... the blue pill takes you back to The Matrix...

Pidgey


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi...I will send the pics tomorrow. I didn't have my camera. He does eat a little and drink...I had to leave him home against my better judgement today because we have an appt after work and cannot take him with us. I did have my mom check on him and said he looked ok. I prefer to have him with me so that I can keep and eye on him. Will give you an up date with the pics tomorrow. Should I try to give him the Kaytee or just let him eat as he can?


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

Like I said I will take a pic tomorrow but I do have the blue pills here with me. They look like smaller M&M's you know, like the size you bake with. They are light blue like a robin egg color. No marking or numbers of any kind on it. They kinda look old tho


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Ooo... don't know what to make of that--could be anything EXCEPT M&M's.

Pidgey


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

The first thing I thought of was M&M;s because they have a coating on them like the candies do. The gentleman that gave them to me wasn't sure what they were called either but said that it would work..I was desperate so I took them..Hopefully it didn't make anything worse


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

*pics of the dove*

Hi all ..Here are some pics of the dove and the pills. He still seems to be having problems with his mouth. It looks better but it kind of looks like the corner of each side of his mouth is raw, and that it has some of the yellow stuff on the sides of his beak. Should I maybe try to get a different kind of medication? He does drink, and eats a little bit. He has flown around the office a good bit today , but when not doin that he looks really tired and sleeps alot. His feather do kind of ruffled to me also. Let me know any ideas. Thanks Bonnie


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

*here are more pics*

here are some more pics of the bird and the pills


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

he also has a weird sore on his foot that you can see in the pic above. It like a growth that is red.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Most cameras have a minimum range of about 4 feet away that they'll take sharp pictures. It's usually better to stay that far away, use your zoom & highest resolution and then crop the pictures.

The little guy has held on for seven days now, which is saying something. You've had him on the Spartrix for how long now?

Pidgey


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

I started giving him the Spartrix on Monday. I sthere something else I should eb doing for him.. I will try to take other pics and send the


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

here are more pics..I took more of the pill but it still looks the same


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Other possibilities are bacteria infections. Canker is a little different in doves than pigeons--it can often be more severe and since I'm not personally familiar with fighting it in doves, domestic or wild, somebody else needs to weigh in here. It's often very useful to weigh the bird every day to make sure that he's not losing ground but if you don't have the equipment then that's obviously not an option. Thus, you'd need to feel his breast muscles to make sure that they're not getting thinner.

Normally, I'd probably treat with an anti-canker and an antibiotic like Trimethoprim/Sulfa or Baytril in order to cover the bases.

Pidgey


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

3 more just in case


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sure don't like the look of that. Did you say that it's gotten better since you've started treating? Can you start taking pictures of the poops? That might be the only way to tell if he's got something like enough food going through him. How tough has it been to get his medicine down him?

Pidgey


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

I went to weigh him today, and the stupid battery went dead and i didn't have another 9 volt. will get one tonight. I will try to order some baytril also and start him on that as soon as i can get some. Should I get more spartrix also. How long should I treat him with it
Thanks
Bonnie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I guess those poops on that light turquoise towel tell the story--this bird probably needs some real food soon.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Under the circumstances, I'd probably try to tubefeed him some Kaytee. You've got syringes, right? If so, what sizes? Do you have a Home Depot or a Lowes nearby?

Pidgey


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

It is very hard to get it down ..I even crush it and put it in 1cc of orange juice. I do know he drinks and he eats a little but not alot.
He actually just flew from the other side of the room to come over and get a drink. I feel he got a liitle bit peppier. not alot...

I took pics of his most recent poops


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

I have syringes..about 10...no tubing tho..i have never tube fed a bird I have always had mine do the rubber glove over the end of the cut off syringe and they ate that way. I would be afraid i would drown him.. Should I try the glove method to just see if he would eat it?


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

I do have a lowes right down the street. What do I need to get


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Frankly, looking at his mouth, I'd be far more afraid right now of him trying to do formula in the way that you're talking about than simply tubing it well past the danger area. That is because there might be a serious loss of sensitivity and function of the structures that perform the swallowing action. Their throats aren't very different from ours so imagine your own for a second. With your mouth closed and not swallowing, your vocal cords are open and the epiglottis is pulled back making a straight path for air to enter and exit your lungs:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Gray994.png

When you swallow food, you have to consciously stop breathing, close the epiglottis to protect the airway and then the muscles in the throat perform a tractoring wave motion to pull the bollus of food down past the laryngeal opening before it can open and you can resume breathing.

For a bird, this is very close to the same thing, about the only difference being that they don't have vocal cords and the glottis is more similar to our vocal cords than out epiglottis. It's a pretty minor difference. When they're drinking water in the condition that your bird is, it's not quite as dangerous because it's water and they can cough it up if they have to. Solid food like seeds are usually big enough to make the journey through without being sucked into the trachea. Formula, on the other hand, is kinda' thick like oil and can be a problem.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

bradygirl said:


> I do have a lowes right down the street. What do I need to get


This kind of stuff:

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2230231940073664377yNkprq

It's in the electrical section. There will be different sizes, some of them a party pack with all sizes in it and maybe some packages that are various sizes. Truth be told, you're probably going to want the party pack because it'll have the smaller sizes in it. For this guy in this situation, we'd probably want both 1/8" and the smaller size, 3/32".

Pidgey


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

They were out of them yesterday...Told me they were getting them in today. He did lick some of the kaytee off the spoon just a little but it was something. He has been eating the seeds..only a few. His mouth does look worse to me especially the outside corners of his beak. I looked at it this morning. Is there anything I could do for him..like antibiotic ointment or anthing for his beak.. I think he does need something else(antibiotic). I know I won't get the meds probably till monday. So I was just thinking about the weekend anything else to try in the meantime.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, he might certainly have some serious polymicrobial stuff going on right now in there. That means that all kinds of bacteria and such bugs are ganging up on him. You might mix up some Betadine (10% Povidone Iodine) in a light solution (10% Betadine, 90% water) and swab the inside of his beak out. You could paint it with Colloidal Silver from the health food store (get Sovereign Silver brand). Others might suggest Tea Tree Oil or Neem Oil--I'm not sure which of those to use, you'd need to ask Treesa (Trees_Gray) on that one.

Pidgey


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

*can I order this medication*

I wanted to know if this mediaction would work, or should I get something else?

Foys 1 in 1
The most popular medication on the market. For the treatment of Canker, E-Coli, Paratyphoid and Coccidiosis. 1 teaspoon to a gallon of drinking water for 7 days. Tablets are for individual treatment. 1 tablet per day for 7 days. Powder makes 28-30 gallons. Follow with a probiotic and we suggest you remove the grit during treatment. For Paratyphoid, treat for 14 days


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I think that's actually a "4-in-1". That combo uses Furaltadone (sp?) and I think it's okay to treat enteric infections but I'm not sure that it's useful for all organ and bone infections. Of course, we don't know what all it is that your little fellow has and I was hoping that somebody with more hands-on experience with that kind of presentation inside the beak would step forward and give some advice on what they've seen that has worked.

For my part, I'm worried that he's going to lose the battle because he's slowly running out of energy and a way to get it inside (food swallowed).

Pidgey


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

*I am very worried*

I am very worried..His beak looks worse, and his breathing is harder. I don't know what to do...I really want to help him with mediaction, but don't know what to get? I am going to try to get the tubing in a few minutes and feed him..The problem is that his throat is really swollen and I am afraid that I am going to hurt him...Please someone tell me what to do....He looks really sad


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I'm afraid then that there's a high possibility that he's not going to make it. Usually Spartrix takes care of canker which is what I think most folks would say this is. I can't tell you if it's actually a wet pox or something bacterial. Do you have any access to antibiotics or a vet at all?

Pidgey


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't have any access to antibiotics unless I order them..I don't know if the vet I usually take my animals to would see it or not..I have taken my other wild chipmunks there before but I don't know if they would treat my dove or not. I can call in the am and check..maybe if I beg they will...I am going to try the betadine stuff also. I know this sounds weird, but how about any kind of ointment to put on the outside of his beak.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Right now about anything might help a tiny bit. You're actually more worried about the inflammation going on inside the throat that's affecting his ability to breathe the most, though and only something systemic is going to help that. Call your pet stores up and see if they have any DMSO (Dimethyl Sulfoxide). You might be able to rub that in and help with the local inflammation.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Did you call all of those folks on the first page of this thread that Lovebirds posted to see if any of them could give you some medications?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I think it's a gray area with taking doves to vets--I've heard that there are enough domesticated varieties that look like mourning doves such that vets don't necessarily confiscate them like they would songbirds, for instance. That said, it sure would be nice to get some cytology done inside his beak to see if there are in fact any trichomonads (the bugs that cause canker) or if there's something bacterial going on and then to get a shot of a suitable antibiotic.

I emailed another member who's a dove expert but I don't know if she's well-versed in their diseases. I also left a message with Terry to have a look.

Pidgey


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

I got the tubing..It took an hour of people looking to find it. I am going to try to feed it in a little while...I am very nervous about it...I don't want to choke it. I also got the betadine to try to put on. If he is still hanging on tomorrow I might try to take him to the vet tomorrow morning.The Vet I go to Actually operated on my chipmunk years ago and the weren't allowed to be pets so maybe it will work out.

Everything here is closed now so I can't look for the DMSO stuff.. Hopefully he will make it till morning...I will keep you informed...Let me know if anyone has any ideas..I'll keep checking back on to see.

Thanks Everyone for your concern and help
Bonnie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, before you even try that, we need to work on your equipment.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

From the recent pictures, that "growth" looks like a pox lesion to me. I am also concerned, however, about how the inside of the beak looks. It looks like it is sticky/mucousy in there .. is that food residue or is the saliva thick and sticky?

I would definitely be swabbing the lesions on the corners of the beak as well as whatever that is on the leg with diluted Betadine.

I think I would start with trying to get about 5 cc of rehydration solution in the little dove and give that a bit of time. If the bird rallies and the crop starts to empty then I would give about 5 cc of very, very thin formula, be keeping the bird warm and as stress free as possible, and wait for the crop to empty.

I'll have to go read the past posts to get myself up to speed here.

Good luck with the little one.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> Call your pet stores up and see if they have any DMSO (Dimethyl Sulfoxide). You might be able to rub that in and help with the local inflammation.
> 
> Pidgey


Around here a feed and tack store (horse supply place) would be more likely to have DMSO .. I've never seen it in a pet store around here.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

bradygirl said:


> I know this sounds weird, but how about any kind of ointment to put on the outside of his beak.


We don't want to use cream or ointment if it is pox. That would soften the lesions rather than dry/harden them so they drop off.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

bradygirl said:


> I started giving him the Spartrix on Monday. I sthere something else I should eb doing for him.. I will try to take other pics and send the


If the dove does have canker, then the Spartrix should have had a very favorable effect by now. HOWEVER .. there is canker here in So Cal that is not getting "gotten" by anything. I have lost 4 pigeons to it in recent weeks. If you/we really suspect canker, then perhaps trying another drug is in order.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Have you had any tests done to be sure?

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> Have you had any tests done to be sure?
> 
> Pidgey


Who are you asking and about what  (sorry .. very, very tired).

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You. Did you get any tests done to see if there were the canker bugs in there?

Pidgey


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

I think that it is thick and sticky mucous. Every once in a while he gets some seeds stuck in it. What does that mean? What is Pox and how do I treat that?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pox is a virus that we can't do anything about except provide supportive care while they work their way through it. It's a similar virus to Chicken Pox in us. There are a couple of different kinds: dry pox and wet pox. Dry pox isn't too bad. Wet pox is bad.

Pidgey


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

so if its wet and sticky does that mean its the wet one. Is he not going to get better? I don't want him to suffer or anything if there is no way to help him. He is too sweet to put him thru that. He is whistling to me know he actually hasn't done that for a few days.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, we need to just let him try to heal for now. We're not going to know whether it's wet pox or what.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> You. Did you get any tests done to see if there were the canker bugs in there?
> 
> Pidgey


Didn't need any tests .. the canker was visible and very well established .. definitely canker. Spartrix doesn't touch it .. Metronidazole doesn't touch it .. Ronidazole doesn't touch it .. I do have a bit of the Berimax that Phil likes but no longer have any living patients to try that with. These four birds all came from the same flock in La Habra and were rescued by the same man who feeds them in his yard.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Then maybe you're dealing with polymicrobial infections and the medicine's not really going systemic like it should--injectable or oral?

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

bradygirl said:


> so if its wet and sticky does that mean its the wet one. Is he not going to get better? I don't want him to suffer or anything if there is no way to help him. He is too sweet to put him thru that. He is whistling to me know he actually hasn't done that for a few days.


Well, if s/he is "talking" to you .. that's a good sign .. let's keep trying! If you can get to your vet in the AM, I think that is a really good plan about now. I know this little bird needs some serious help, and there is really no way for us here on Pigeon-Talk to make that happen at this time of night and facing a weekend. You might tell your vet that we suspect avian pox and canker (s/he will likely only know canker as trichomoniasis unless familiar with pigeons and their owners). If you can get metronidazole and Baytril (or the equivalent) from your vet, then that/those may be our best bet here.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> Then maybe you're dealing with polymicrobial infections and the medicine's not really going systemic like it should--injectable or oral?
> 
> Pidgey


All meds have been given orally.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You might try keeping some doses of injectable Metronidazole onhand and going with the highest dose. My one vet says that's the strategy when things are dire.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> You might try keeping some doses of injectable Metronidazole onhand and going with the highest dose. My one vet says that's the strategy when things are dire.
> 
> Pidgey


Thanks for the info, Pidgey. I'll see what I can do with regard to getting the med on hand .. I am quite sure that I will be getting more of these La Habra birds in.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

A 100 mL bag, which is a human IV bag is about $85 or so. You don't need that much so see if Dr. Lee can part one out to you.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> A 100 mL bag, which is a human IV bag is about $85 or so. You don't need that much so see if Dr. Lee can part one out to you.
> 
> Pidgey


I can get it from the Animal Urgent Care with no prob ..

Terry


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

*I took him to the vet*

I wanted to let you all know that I took him the the vet. They made me turn him over to them and promised me that they would take good care of him and get him better so then he would go to a rehabber in western Maryland. It was very hard for me to do this and I cried all morning trying to make the decision. I decided that I loved him enough that I took care of him since he was a tiny baby, and that I didn't want him to die. I am supposed to call them in a little while to find out what they think he has..I will keep you all informed and let you know what I find out. Thank you all so much for all your help with my little buddy. You all have been so wonderful and caring. I couldn't have gotten thru the last week with you all. You all are so awesome..I tell everyone about the site. I really wished that I could have kept him, But it was becoming aparant that I could didn't have the facilities , or the time and money to help him anymore. Just writing this I started crying again. I look over at hiempty cage and know that he misses us. He loved to sit on our shoulder or desk at work. I will surley miss him, and the joy he gave me


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm sorry that you are sad and I know it was hard to give him up. They just make us love them so..............but, be glad that you are crying and sad because you did what you had to do to help insure that he lives, rather than crying because he died. Now because of you, he stands a good chance of living and being a normal wild dove like was intended for him.
You did a good job and a great unselfish thing and you can be proud of that.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

I am sorry for your pain..... I know that was hard for you to do Bonnie, but at this point it was the only option to possibly save its' life. The problem with deciding to harbor a protected species is no matter how long you may have it in your possession.....if it ever needs a Vet's services... they will take it from you....they must by law. Imagine how much more it would hurt if you had the bird for a couple years..... Thank you so much for your brave decision.


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

*I talked with the Vets office today*

Hi All,

I talked to the vets office today about the little Dove. They said he was doing ok..He has a serious Bacterial infection and yeast infection. They said they were giving him antibiotics and Tube feeding him. They said he would probably stay with them for 1-2 weeks. I misse him so much. we had a special area at my work set up just for him, and I had to move it this morning which was very hard. I am sad that he is not with me anymore, But I am very happy that He is going to make it..!! My families heart hurts from missing him, but I know that we did the right thing. I asked them about my pigeon getting it. They said he should be ok...just to keep any eye on him. 
I wil let you know if I hear anything else.

Thanks again everyone for all your guidance, and concern..It meant alot to me, and helped me make the right decision for our little friend.
Bonnie


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bonnie, 
You have done the right thing and evidence of your love for the little guy, is that you were willing to put him into hands that could save him.
Perhaps not just now and after you have healed a bit, you would think about taking on a rescued feral pigeon that is unreleasable. Just think about it. It could be a very good thing.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Bonnie,

I have been following this thread but had no advice to provide so haven't posted until now. I just wanted you to know that many of us share your sadness - but you know, the truest, most unselfish love of all is when we put other's needs in front of our own. I know you miss him - but take comfort and be glad that you and your whole family love him so totally and completely -- and unselfishly. You have done a wonderful thing; you've saved a life you love! 

HUGE kudos to you!!!


----------

